# Amazing Cockerpoo Cake



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

This is the amazing Cockerpoo Birthday Cake we had made for our daughters 12th birthday today


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow!! What a cake!! Happy birthday Katie 

Tilly sends birthday licks xx


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow that's brilliant!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha - amazing poo cake! - happy birthday Katie x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Fab! Not sure about 'poo cake' though!?!?! 

My 8 yr old daughter saw this pic and said, 'wow, its even got puppies!':XD:

:bday: Katie!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful cake 
Hope you daughter had a wonderful day.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Can't think of anything better than a Cockapoo cake!

Happy birthday Katie!


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

That is awesome - I love it.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fantastic, I hope it tasted good and that you had a great day Katie xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

OMG thats brilliant. Did it taste as good as it looks?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Brilliant cake, what a lucky girl!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Fantastic cake, lovely picture with your daughter.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> OMG thats brilliant. Did it taste as good as it looks?


It tasted lovely, though it definitely wasn't low fat!!!!! that's why it tasted so nice


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

This is really great...well done!! 

I saw on another site that 'Next' are doing cockapoo slippers!!!

Might need to get myself a pair!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

See what Molly reckons to them.... 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Must look for those slippers!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

They're hilarious Ruth....not sure how 'cockapooey' they are lol!!!! 

More like sheep!!! 

xxx


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just had a look at Next, the ones I can see say they are a Bear, but they do look a bit cockapooey with curly fur, is this the ones you are looking at?

http://www.next.co.uk/X525274s4#853657X52


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Have you seen this cone of shame lamp!!http://cdn2.next.co.uk/Common/Items/Default/Default/ItemImages/AltItemShot/147849.jpg


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I want that cake   this looks delicious ... yummy.

I would like the slippers too .. so cute


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhh...perhaps this other person just thought that they LOOKED like cockapoo slippers...

I'm sure they're the same ones 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Love the lamp lol ....but I want yo see the kippers from the front that's the only view it lent show x


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Love the lamp lol ....but I want yo see the kippers from the front that's the only view it lent show x


What kippers!!! lol


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

http://www.next.co.uk/women/shoes/slippers/4

front view


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Yum....love it...


----------

